# ? repair cost... best guess....



## WinnieCouple (Jul 29, 2011)

So, a few months back I broke a small corner on the front of my engine block where the front assebly mounts, and the front end seperated almost an inch from the block.
I was using the FEL, not "overworking it" by any means. (L245DT)
I wanted to know if anyone has any idea what a mechanic/welder would charge to fix something like this, or is it "fixable".

I dont want to have to replace the block, it only has about 1000 hours and runs fine, no blow by and no leaks, did not break the water jacket, only a small chip out of the block at a mounting bolt.

I have read about some 77 cast welding rods, and a few other promising cast welding post. 

Has anyone ever had an engine block welded and re-tapped...? 
I have the entire front end removed, pressure washed and spotless engine, I'm just wondering what a mobile heavy equipment repair would cost.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

A lot less than a new block, but it would almost certainly not be as strong as the original. How about some pictures of the affected area Winnie? Might help with other possibilities.


----------



## WinnieCouple (Jul 29, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> A lot less than a new block, but it would almost certainly not be as strong as the original. How about some pictures of the affected area Winnie? Might help with other possibilities.



I took a few pics, but you cant tell much in them....

My actual plan is to see about getting the 4 (out of 6) bolt holes that have been helicoiled, have them welded "filled in" and re-tap...?? (if possible).
AND, fabricate a front "subframe" from a couple of plates on the sides of the block with some 4" C-channel to the front bumper and make it boltable to the mid FEL support and front bumper (it has an 8" C-channel bumper on the front).


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Welding cast iron can be done, but you have to know what you are doing to have it last. You'll need to heat the metal to a dull cherry red, then weld a bit, reheat, weld some more, reheat, and so on. Once done, you will need to bury it in sand to allow it to cool very slowly, otherwise the casting will become very brittle and crack on you. The welded area will be weaker than the rest of the casting. If you build a subframe to support the weight of the FEL, you should be okay with the weld. Our old Ferguson TO-20 at work had the front casting snap off and be re-welded, but they added supports to keep it from breaking again much as you plan to. As for filling and re-taping the holes, you'd be better off drilling them out and re-taping them larger. To drill weld, you will need a special carbide bit that is very expensive.


----------



## WinnieCouple (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Countryboy. I'd really like to weld "studs" in the holes on the block that have been stripped. One of them had been retapped larger, and it stripped out too.


----------

